# Trek Frame size for 6'6' 34" inseam



## Verbeers (Oct 14, 2007)

I need some help making a choice on what size frame to buy. I'm buying 2011 Trek Mamba 29er and the dealer wants to put me on the 23" frame which has a stand over of 33.81" and I like the 21" frame with a stand over of 32.59". 

I have 35" inseam and on the 23" frame I just barely touch the top tube with my Junk. So my question is do I go with the dealer recommended 23" or the 21" that gives me a little more stand over clearance. Also are there any other riders 6'6" riding a 21" frame.

Riding Style: I mostly do Urban - Light trail riding for now, but would like to get back into more aggressive riding in the future.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## cphil (Sep 13, 2008)

*6'6" 36-37 inseam here...*

I ride a XXL 23" HiFi Pro FS. It has a 31" stand over height. Don't narrow yourself to that bike. Look at other brands. Maybe you split the difference and get a 22". Do a few more test rides.

I only do off road on my 29er, so I need more clearance though.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

If you are set on a dealer and a bike and are only stuck between frame sizes demo the bike in each frame size and make your decision based on that... They should be able to set each bike up about right for you in 5-10 minutes.Then spend a few hours on it riding road and trails. Bring it back and tryout the other size. 1/2 a day on each should let you know... If they charge you anything for the demo it's no big deal. they should credit it back to your purchase.


----------



## KanzaKrūzer (Mar 3, 2011)

If you can test ride a couple different brands, that is the best option. I did not have that opportunity, so I studied the geometry on all the models I was interested in.

I would compare effective top tube length, head tube length, seat tube length, seat tube angle and stand over height from different manufacturers and models. Sounds like you may need a longer top tube compared to standard.

I am 6'5" with a 36" inseam. I have a 24" drop bar Fargo and straight handlebar 22" Unit that both fit me well, although I added a 120mm 40 degree stem on both bikes.


----------



## Verbeers (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I have compared a few different bikes before selecting the Trek Mamba. I also looked at Felt, Redline MonoCog Flight, Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29er, but my Local Trek Dealer is have a 20% off sale and I like G2 Geometry.

I rode both bikes (frames) the other day and I could not tell a big difference between them beside the stand over height. The the top tube on the 23" is only 20mm longer and the stem rise was the same and the length was only 5mm more on the 23". I think the 21" will be better in the long run since I will be doing more agressive riding in the near future.

Here are the Specs on all the bikes I looked at:


----------



## Lucky_Skunk (Jan 25, 2008)

Dude, 6'6" and a 34" inseam? 

I'll be you have a hellava time finding shirts long enough. (c:


----------



## Verbeers (Oct 14, 2007)

Lucky_Skunk said:


> Dude, 6'6" and a 34" inseam?
> 
> I'll be you have a hellava time finding shirts long enough. (c:


Yes it sucks big time! I'm more like a 35" inseam, but it's still impossible to find **** that fits. My wife gets pissed every time she buys me something and it does not fit :madmax:


----------



## Lucky_Skunk (Jan 25, 2008)

Verbeers said:


> Yes it sucks big time! My wife get pissed everytime she buys me something and it does not fit :madmax:


I know the feeling. I have a 36" inseam and shopping for pants is like a scavenger hunt. :thumbsup:


----------



## norcal2 (Nov 23, 2005)

I bought a Ventana, i have long arms and they made the top tube to fit, and they are durable as all heck..i have the X5 and the El Choquillo hard tail...good luck..
http://www.ventanausa.com/


----------



## giant_kyle (May 26, 2007)

as for clothing JC Penny has great deals on 38/39 sleeve length dress shirts, pants, old navy sells 36" Inseam jeans/khaki's as well for cheap. 

now for bikes.... i'm in the market myself. i wish they had a 23" Monocog


----------

